# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  طريقة تخفف من المشاكل وتخلي النفسية افضل

## ro0o0osa

*
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


اشحال الكل

بخاطري سؤال هالبنات اللي كتبون مشاكلهم قبل لا يكتبونه كنتوا تفكرون بعلاقتكم ويا ربكم يعني 

اذا انتي عندج مشاكل ويا ريلج او اي ماكان قبل لا تعرضينها 

حاسبي نفسج زين مازين
اولا مب بكشختج لا لا لا لا


علاقتج بربج هل هي قويه

انا اعرف انها لا

عشان جي حاولي تسوين هالاشياء قبل اذا مافادتج وانا ماظن هالشي يصير ربنا اذا ذكرتيه لو بس بكلمه راح يعطيج اجر والثواب
اعرضي مشاكلج لخواتج عشان تفضفضين و يخبرونج اذا مروا فيها وكيف تحلينها

قبل كل شي لازم تكون النيه موجوده ودوم تجددينها بانج تقولين بقلبج ان كل شي تسوينه لمرضاه الله من دراسه لعمل لزواج وكل شي 

لا تنسين دوم الحمد والشكر دوم على النعم اللي انعمها لنا بها ربنا



1 -انتي تقولين أذكار الصباح والمساء كل يوم يمكن يوم هي وعشر لا

هذا اول غلط

2 -تقرين قرآن حتى لو صفحه باليوم اكيد جواب مب دوم عيال وبيت ودوام تراج ادشين النت بدل مادشين تكتبين مشكلتج وتابعين كل يوم الحلول اقري كم صفحه اخير لج

3- تصلين قيام الليل لو مره بالاسبوع بتقولين ماروم انش وماعرف شو
اصلا جربي تنشين وتصلين راح بتحسين براحه نفسيه عجييييييييييبه

هذا موضوع لاخت *أم الميث والشيوخ* 
طريقتي في صلاه القيام ... وقراءة سوره البقره ... 

هذا ثاني بعد حلو عن قيام الليل لاخت 

تجارب حقيقيه مع سورة البقرة فى ركعتين بليل الساعه2

4 -تستغفرين 
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه 
بتقولين انسى مشاغل دنيا

طريقتي بالاستغفار وايد سهله لا تقولين مسباح يفضل باليد اليمنى
اليد فيها 5 اصابع كل صبع فيه 3 خطوط في كل جزء قولي استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه 6 مرات يعني صار بكل صبع 18
6*3=18 18 ضربناها ب 5 اصابع = 90 باجي 10 قوليهم بخاطرج او بكل صبع مرتين 

انا اسويها للاستغفار و سبحان الله بحمده

5- تتصدقين اتزكين 
لا ماعندي عيل ترومين تشترين شي حلو لج لريلج لاربيعتج واهلج

على اقل 5 دراهم كل فتره عطيه لمحتاي تعرفينه او فريها داخل صندوق مال محتاين بتقولين هم ياخذونها لعمارهم حبيتي ترا نيه موجوده لا تفكرين بجانب سلبي خلكم دوم ايجابيييييييييين

6 -سرتي العمره الحج

لا يعني كشتات لبلاد برع ودول خليج اخير يعني وانتي راده من سفرتج اخطفي كم يوم اعتمري

7-اي شي حرام بعدي عنه

الشعر يوم ظهرينه برع
الميك اب
العطر
الكلام الحلو ويا كل من هب ودب
النمص تنتيف للحوايب
الحمام المغربي والحلاوه ( تقدرين انج تسوينه بروحج بالبيت بدل ماتخلين غيرج يطالع عوراتج او لو تيبينها البيت تسويلج بس مب اتشوف عوراتج)

من هذه الامور اللي ماتخلص


هذي دنيا ونحن اخر شي بنموت ومحد راح يسال عنا ليش مانتزهب لها باحسن مايكون عدنا ليش نشتكي ليش مانشوف ربنا شو قال لنا نسويه ونفكر فيه ونسويه


ليش كل همه بشي الا ريلي الا عيالي الا عمتي ومادري منو ومنو


ياختي طنشي شو بتسوين يعني بتصيحن نفسيتج بالقاع ليش كل هذا وماشي يستاهل حتى دمعه الا اذا كانت لرب العالمين ، اعرف ان نحن الحريم والبنات نمشي ورى عاطفتنا لكن نحاول نكون اقوى من جي عشان محد يحاول يستغل لحظه الضعف هذي


خواتي يوم انج قدرتي تسوين كل هذا وتذكرين ربج نزلي موضوع مشكلتج

عشان يواسونج مب يخلونج تعادين اللي سوالج المشكله 



خاطري تسمعون كلامي وتسونه وتذكرون ربكم والله بيرتاحون وتعودون اهلكم على هذا شي بعد

أحبكم كلكم

ادعولي بظهر الغيب مثل مادعيلكم وياي


لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## أم الغاليه

مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام

----------


## om-salem

جزاك الله خير

----------


## Looooonely

الله على كلامج

صدق يشرح النفس

يزاج الله خير اختييه

صدق الواحد يوم يتكل على ربه يحس كل اموره متسهله

والاستغفار والله له اثاره العجييبه في حياة الانسان 

يزااج الله خير ورزقج من خيره الكثير

----------


## دانة الغلا

يزاج الله خير

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

بارك الله فيج أختيه

----------


## glamour

يزاج الله خير اختي 
انا عندي نفس التساؤل ...ليش كل شي تعرضونه على الملا
يعني مشاكل ....واسئله خاصه جدا يسؤلونها ويعرضونها وعلاقتهم الخاصه بازواجهم 
 اظن ان هالشي حرام ان الزوجه تتكلم عن علاقتها الحميمه وياليت اذا عندج نصيحه لهم الله يهداهم ان شا لله

----------


## بقايا جروح

مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام

----------


## تاجره

يزاج الله خير 

وكلامج قمه على قمه ماشالله 

الله يهدي الجميع 

الدين الدين 

والمفروض كل وحده تطالع شو سوت لآخرتها 

ياريت لو يحسبون حسناتهم شرات ما يحسبون فلوسهم 

مشاكل نواجهها تقريبا يوميا

----------


## شيخه الغيد

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله





يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## ro0o0osa

الله يزجيكم مثل يجزيني الخير ان شاء الله


كلكم اذا شفتوا حد عنده مشكله طرشوله هذا اللينك صدقوني بتحصلون اجر وراح تتخفف مشاكلهم

----------


## حلوة زماني

جزاج الله خير اختي و جعله في ميزان حسانتج

----------


## أف حرانه

شكرا اختي وكلامج صح ويزاج الله خير على النصايح

----------


## 9ot_heart

شكرا عالموضوووع
يزاااج الله خير

----------


## 9sudfa

يزاااج الله خير

----------


## ro0o0osa

جزاكم الفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## moon_99

تسلمين على هالمعلومات...ان شالله الكل يستفيد منها و يطبقها

----------


## @ Hope @

يزاج الله خير...

----------


## دلوعه وايد

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## &أطياف&

جزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ro0o0osa

الكل جميعا

----------


## لوكل

*تسلمين ياغالية وصدقتي الكل همه الريل والعيال والعمه والكل عنده مشاكل صح ان الريل اهم شيء عند الحرمه والعيال بس محد ياخذ الا نصيبه من الدنيا واذا عندج مشكله صح انج يوم تفضفضين ترتاحين بس اولا شيء سوي اللي قالته كاتبة الموضوع...
لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله
موضوع جميل واشكرج عليه ....*

----------


## ro0o0osa

صح كلامج الغلا

----------


## ليلي دموع

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## ميثه حلوه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نوفانه

بارك الله فيك

----------


## reemane.m

يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنوته مووت

يزاااج الله كل خير ان شاءالله^___^

----------


## ميرا99

صادقه بكل كلمه اختى 

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ام حمدان82

يزاج الله خير ... كلامج كله صح

----------


## < أمون >

وايد حلوو موضوعج ربي يحقق لج امانيج ان شاء الله

----------


## ro0o0osa

جزاكم الفردوس جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## * جـ.ـوري *

مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام

----------


## ro0o0osa

مشكوره ويزاج الفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## uae one

والنعم بالله والله

----------


## لب لفواد

بارك الله فيج 

وجزاج الله كل خير .....

----------


## صمت الجفون

عن جد بس مجرد قريت موضوعج إرتحت عيل كيف يون بطبق
بس المشكلة محد يشجع على المنافسة مثل الصحابة كانو يتنافسون على العبادات رضوان الله عليهم

----------


## Candle

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام ادومي

يزاج الله خير أختي 
وماقصرتي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج ووفقج دنيا وآخره 

صدقتي في كل كلمه


وتراه صدقوني خواتي كلامها صح وانا عن نفسي بحاول من اليوم قد مااقدر مااهمل هالاشياء وربي ييسهل الامور

----------


## نوور القمر

مشكوره الغالية يزاج الله خير

----------


## غلا الدنيا

بزاج الله خير :Smile:

----------


## أم خماسي

مشكورة اختي على النصيحة

----------


## نور*دبي

صدق عيبتيني والله احس كلامج دخل الخاااااااطلر


جزاااااااج اله خير وايانا يااااااااارب احمللل ياااااااارب اكون حامل الحين ياااااااااااارب

----------


## عاليه مقام

يزااااااااااااج الله خير ياااااااااااااا غاليه ع الكلمااااات الروعه ويعطيج العافيه ياربي

----------


## بدووره

يزااج الله خير

ومشكوووره ع النصايح

----------


## *أم الريم*

مشكوره الغاليه ع الكلام الحلوو ....جعله الله في ميزااان حسنااااتج

----------


## وهج القمر

كلامج صح 1000% 

ويزاج الله خير على هالنصايح وان شاء الله ينتفعون البنات

----------


## مكتوميه

جزاج الله خير

----------


## rabatia

كلامج من ذهب 
أأشوف حريم تتكلم على تفاصيل العلاقة الزوجية بشكل فاضح و هذا حرام و يتكلمون على أشياء أحسها ما لازم تطلع من غرفة النوم
لكن في أشياء محمود الكلام عنها مثل التشاور في بعض المواضيع و التعلم من تجارب بعضنا البعض 

الله يجازبج كل خير

----------


## ro0o0osa

مشكورييييييييييييييييين خواتي والله كلام كل وحده احلى عن ثانيه


الله يريح فوادكم مثل ماريحتوا فوادي


وان شاء الله يعطي كل وحده مرادها امين يارب العالمين

ويعلكم كلكم الفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## UAES

* تسلمين يالغلا ,, كلاامج واايد حلوو ويشرح النفس ,, تسلم اناملج على مااخطته لنصيحتنا نحن أخواتج ,,,*

----------


## ro0o0osa

والله يسلمج اختي 

ويزاج الفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ro0o0osa

____________________

----------


## worod22

مشكوره الغالية جعلة ربي في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## بنت-الشيوخ

يـزاج الله خير يالغاليـــه ..

=)

----------


## غرشوبة ال غرشوب

يزاج الله الف خير وفميزان حسناتج واسلوبج وايد حلو وانا بعد احبج

----------


## حمده الدبه

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## ro0o0osa

وانا احبكم كلكم خواتي

وموفجااااااااااات جميعا
وجزاكم الفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ام حمدان26

مشكووووره اختي
يسلموووو

----------


## sally_2

يزاج الله خير اختي ما قصرتي ...

وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ....

----------


## ro0o0osa

جزاكم الفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ro0o0osa

-------------------------

----------


## مرت راشد

مشكورين عالموضوع

----------


## عووود33

مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام.....

----------


## الحمادى79

مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام

----------


## ro0o0osa

جزاكم الفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ومــVIPــن

مشكوووره اخيتووو ع الموضوع ويزاج الله خير

----------


## ام بسمة

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ro0o0osa

----------------------

----------


## ro0o0osa

------------------------------------------

----------


## ميمي*-*

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله



يزاااااااج اله خير

----------


## ريـــــــم

*موضوع في قمة الروووعة ما شاء الله ..

"مع الله" في كل الأوقات بإذن الواحد الأحد ،،

يزاج الله خير إختي الكريمة .. وفي موازين حسناتج إن شاء الله تعالى ،،*

----------


## DanoOoh

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج...

----------


## سوارفسكي

بارك الله فيج على هالموضوع الفله

----------


## Roes

يزاج الله خير

----------


## الفـ روح ــقيد

*تسلمين الغلا .. ويزاج الله خير 

و الله الاستغفار و الوتر و سوره البقره لهم تأثير عجيب*

----------


## احبه موت

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام-عبدلله

جزاج الله كل خير على الكلام

----------


## ro0o0osa

جزاكم الفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## غلا القلب

_يزاج الله خير ...والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج 

والله يشرح صدرج مثل ماشرحتي صدورنا_

----------


## سواره فسكي

يعطيج العافيه اختيه وصدقتي والله هالاشياء مووول ما راح تنفعنا مافي غير رب العالمين

----------


## بسمة فجر

يزاج الله خير إختي 
كلامج صح 100% أنا جربته و صدج النتائج مضمونة و أكيدة 
بس لا تقولون بنجرب لأ لأن ما في تجريب مع رب العالمين 
لازم تسوين هالأشياء و إنت واااااااااثقة إن الله معاج و بيسعدج 
الله يوفقكم كلكم و يسعدكم دنيا و آخرة

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


آمييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

مشكورة حبوبة  :Smile:

----------


## ro0o0osa

العفو جميعا


جزاكم الفردوس ان شاءالله جميعا

----------


## T0oTo0

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


آمييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين

----------


## minoucha

بارك الله فيج اختي والله يجعله فميزان حسناتج

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


آمييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين

----------


## ام فطامي11

مشكوره اختي على هذا الكلام انا من فتره بسيطه مريت بمشكله تافه بس وايد تعبت منها بس حسيت انها خلتني اتقرب من رب العالمين وايد والحمد الله على كل شي ... وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## Umm Humaid

> الله على كلامج
> 
> صدق يشرح النفس
> 
> يزاج الله خير اختييه
> 
> صدق الواحد يوم يتكل على ربه يحس كل اموره متسهله
> 
> والاستغفار والله له اثاره العجييبه في حياة الانسان 
> ...

----------


## حرم.المنصوري

يزاج الله الف خير ..

----------


## حبة البركة

يزاج الله خير ويجعلها ربي من ميزان حسناتج وربي يعطيج العافية

----------


## [email protected]

:Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor: مشكووووره بس انا دوووووووووووووووووووووم ظايجه مافي فرحه مادري مالي بارظ شووو اسوييييييييييي

----------


## ro0o0osa

> مشكوره اختي على هذا الكلام انا من فتره بسيطه مريت بمشكله تافه بس وايد تعبت منها بس حسيت انها خلتني اتقرب من رب العالمين وايد والحمد الله على كل شي ... وجزاك الله الف خير




ان شاء الله تكونين مستمره على هالشي

----------


## ro0o0osa

> مشكووووره بس انا دوووووووووووووووووووووم ظايجه مافي فرحه مادري مالي بارظ شووو اسوييييييييييي





مايتسوي جي مالج بارظ لذكر ربج انتي عيل ليش عايشه دامج ماتحمدين ربج وتشكرين وتسوين اللي امرج فيه


اختي حاولي ترا سبب ضيجج هو عدم وجود ذكر الله فيها


لا تستهينين بهالاشياء والله بتتغير حياتج وااااااااااااااايد حاولي تبين بساعدج ماعندي اي مشكله

----------


## سارونة الحلوة

> يزاج الله خير ويجعلها ربي من ميزان حسناتج وربي يعطيج العافية

----------


## (قوت القلوب)

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام الشطار

> الله على كلامج
> 
> صدق يشرح النفس
> 
> يزاج الله خير اختييه
> 
> صدق الواحد يوم يتكل على ربه يحس كل اموره متسهله
> 
> والاستغفار والله له اثاره العجييبه في حياة الانسان 
> ...

----------


## M.E

يزاج الله خير اختي ع الموضوع

----------


## الضاميه

إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## الضاميه

يزاج الله الجنه

----------


## أم عليونة

موضوع رائع .........يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم مروة

جزاك الله خير

----------


## salamh

[جزاج اللة الف خير بقوم اصلى ركعتين وبقرا لى اشوى من القران وبدعى ولكم ولاءمة محمد اجمعين

----------


## بنت روق

لا فض فوك
وجزاك الله كل خيير

----------


## طيف العمر

جزااااااااااااااك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااا يا الغالية

صدق موضوعج يريح القلب والنفسية التعبانة

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## عويش88

يزااااج الله خييييييير


ماشاااء الله عليج سبقتني عالموضوع ....


الله يرزقنا واياج الزوج والذريه الصالحه...

 :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:

----------


## أحبـ M ـك

والله اني كنت ضاااااااااااااايجه بس كلامج يفتح النفس يزاج الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## ذويقة

الكلام اللي من القلب يدش القلب مشكورة الغاليه في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


مشكورات جميعا كلام الله سبحانه وتعالي دوم يعدل النفسيه 

تسلمولي جميعا

----------


## el7lwah

تسلمين حبيبتي 

جزاج الله خييير ..في ميزان حسناتج ....آآمين

----------


## الوتر24

اللة يجزييييك الخير ولاتنسونى بدعاء بالزوج الصالح

----------


## هندالظاهري

*جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيج*

----------


## (( عيون ))

الله يعطيج العافية ولا هنتي

----------


## vip~s

يزاج الله خير

----------


## السحب العالية

مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


مشكورات جميعا كلام الله سبحانه وتعالي دوم يعدل النفسيه 

تسلمولي جميعا

----------


## أم مبين

تسلمي اختي على الكلام الرائع وصح كلامج أحنا ماعطين اهتمامنا كله لأزواجنا ونسوي أي شي عشان يونسهم صايرين فار تجارب والحمدللة على كل حال

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


مشكورات جميعا كلام الله سبحانه وتعالي دوم يعدل النفسيه 

تسلمولي جميعا

----------


## Bent RAK

*يزاج الله خير حبوبة ^_^*

----------


## @@الريم@@

يزاج الله ألف خير 
وفعلا أنا أحس إنه الوحده لو بتسوي هالأشياء 
ما بتحتاي إنها تشتكي حق حد غير ربها إلي هو يفرج هم كل مسلم
وفعلا قيام ليل مع قرايت سورة البقرة ما يحس براحتها إلا إلي يجربها

----------


## احلى اثنين

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء اللهكلامج حلو وفعلا الاستغفار له عجائب كثيره لا تعد ولا تحصى الله يعطيج كل اللي في بالج يا رب

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


مشكورات جميعا كلام الله سبحانه وتعالي دوم يعدل النفسيه 

تسلمولي جميعا

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ام منصور81

الله يجزااااااك الله الف خير على الكلام الرائع والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## الأصالة

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ام عذوره

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## smartgirl

يزاج الله ألف خير أختيه على هالموضوع الأكثر من رائع 
وأتمنى من الكل إن يستفيد منه لأنه بالفعل أكثر من مفيد

----------


## إيمان الساحره

مشكوره أختي ع هالنصايح القيمه . . .

----------


## بنت الوطن

يزاااااااااج الله خييييييييييييير

----------


## ஐ عَـفـرٌة ஐ

يزاااااااااااااااج الله خيرررررررررر

----------


## Class Lady

مشكورة اختي و جزاج الله الف خير على الموضوع الرائع جدا

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## خفوق القلب

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## المزيونة 55

مشكوره اختي 
جزاك الف خير

----------


## كويتانا

> مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام

----------


## أم بيسان

لا فض فوك 


جزاك الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## حلم وردي

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## الطائر الحزين

جزاك الله خيرا

على كلامك الصادق والراقي في مستواه

شكرا غاليتى

----------


## يتيــ M ــة

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورة غناتي


وتسملين على النصايح 

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## Miss-Omar

يزاج الله خير ,,
والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## كفا

تسلمين والله احس انه كل همومي انزاحت يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## بنت الوطن

يزاج الله خيييييييييييييير

----------


## أم ذيـاب

*
بارك الله فيج أختي ... 
والله ان الموضوع يشرح النفس .. 

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس يا رب العالمين*

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس يا رب العالمين

----------


## نور حياتي

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله







تسلمين ع الموضوع

وصدق ترى انا سويت كل اللي كتبتيه قبل شهرين و الحين الحمد الله في قمة سعادتي

ترى الدنيا تزول و اهم شي راحة الانسان و اقول للبنات" طنش تعش تنتعش " الواحد لازم يطنش مرات عشان يقدر يكمل حياته

----------


## ro0o0osa

> لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
> رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
> ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
> ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
> اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
> الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله
> 
> 
> ...




الله يدومها لج ان شاءالله

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس يا رب العالمين

----------


## شموسة بسبوسه

اختي الحبيبة روزة فديتج والله كلامج كله يبرد الفواد... بارك الله فيج ويزاج الله ألف خير..
(فذكر ان الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين)... عاده اليوم كان مالي بارض في شي يوم قريت كلامج جني توني ناشه من غفلة .. 
مشكروة ....

----------


## عمري زايد

مشكوووووووره على الموضووووع المفيد ...

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس يا رب العالمين

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

يزاج الله خير

وايد حبيت كلامج و طريقة تفكيرج .. لانه صدق لازم كلنا نكون جي

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس يا رب العالمين

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

الله الله على هالكلام الجمييييييييييييييييل
يزااااااااااج الله كل خير ,,, وصدقتي في كل كلمه

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس يا رب العالمين

----------


## حمامة سلاااام

مشكورة الغالية ماقصرتي الله يجعله في موازين حسناتج بارك الله فيج الله ينولج مرادج

----------


## ام شواخي

مشكوره ويزاج الله الف خير ع الكلام الطيب وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله 
والله يهدي الجميع

----------


## غرموشة

يزاج الله الف خير وانشالله نجتمع في الجنه اجمعين

----------


## Mrs. khalady

يزاااج الله خير
الغاليه

----------


## * جـ.ـوري *

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله




جزاج الله خير حبوبه

----------


## aisha007

يزاج الله خير

----------


## حرمه يديده

> مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام

----------


## مس عسولة

في ميزاان حسناتج

----------


## فصل الشتاء

مشكورة اختي

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس يا رب العالمين

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس يا رب العالمين

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس يا رب العالمين

----------


## Al walah

مشكووووووووووة ويزاااااااج الله ألف خير
ما شاء الله على كلامج صدق يشرح الصدر
ومثل ما يقولون الشكوة لغير الله مذله
 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## أم الدواهي

يزاج الله الف خير حبيبتي

وفميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس يا رب العالمين

----------


## غبيره

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس يا رب العالمين 

يعطيج العافية على هذا الموضوع المتميز ويستحق كل تقدير ,, 
وازيدج من الكلام ( الشكوى لغير الله مذله )

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس يا رب العالمين

----------


## أم همسات

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## أحلى الحلوات2

يزاااج الله خير

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس يا رب العالمين

----------


## شوق الظبي

يزاج الله الف خير 

موضوع في قمه الروعهـ ،،

----------


## روضة 2007

يزاج الله ألف خير..........
فعلا الإستغفار والصدقة واااااااااااااايد تحصلين من وراهم البركة والخير في كل شي

----------


## متواضعة لربي

جزاك اللة كل خير

----------


## شمه الجتبي

•
•
•


موضوعج تربّع على عرش قلبي ..
الله يشرح صدرج و ايسر امرج ان شالله

مشكوره ولو انه كلمة الشكر قليله في حقج

•
•
•

----------


## ro0o0osa

ردودكم هيه تفرح قلبي اكثر

الله ايسر اموركم ويشرح صدوركم ويرزق كل محروم ان شاءالله


لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس يا رب العالمين

----------


## حبيب الروح

تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## el7lwah

جزاج الله خيير حبيبتي ,,, والله انه كلامج صح 100% 

مشكورة الغالييييييييييييييييييييية

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس يا رب العالمين

----------


## لحن التناهيد

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## bint_dxb

بوركتي

----------


## طيبة

رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

يزاج الله خير اختي
كلامج مرتب وصريح ويدخل القلب
وربي يرزقج السعادة في الدنيا والآخر
ويوفقج وين ما تكونين

----------


## فراشه البنفسج

والله كلامج درر

----------


## > قلبي <

*يزااج الله خير الغاليه
كلامج من ذهب اهم الشي الواحد منا يتوكل على الله 
الله يوفقج وفي ميزاان حسناتج ان شالله

:::*

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس يا رب العالمين






مشكورااااااااااات ع المرور

----------


## تسونامي

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## عاشقة شقى

يزاج الله ألف خير وفي ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله 


وموفقه بالدنيا والآخره إن شاء الله

----------


## شفوع

يزززززززززززززززززززززززززززااااااااج الله الف خير على الكلام اللى يشرح القلب

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## مريوم المهيري

مشكوره موضوعج يريح البال الله يوفقج ويرزقج من فضله ومن اوسع ابوابه

----------


## umohd

> مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## Hno0odah

يزاج الله خير

----------


## انسانه طموحه

قمووور ويابنات حرااام عليكم في بنات يبن يفضبضن لحد...يبن يسمعن عن تجاربكن..عسبت يحلن مشاكلهن

والله العظيم انيه من دشيت هالقسم قلت الحمدالله وشكر...يعني : اول يوم كنت اواجه مشكله مع ريلي او مع اهل البيت كنت ازعل وسويها سالفه..وتم حالتيه النفسيه دااااااااااون

بس يوم ادش هالقسم واقرا عن المشاكل اقووووووووووووووووووووووول الحمدالله والشكر ع كل شي..

و واااااااااااااااايد استفدت من تجارب البنات

ro0o0osa

صدقج المشاكل من قلت الايمان

وتسلمين ع النصااايح...ويزااااااااااج الله خير

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله



الله ينولكم ع حسن نياااااااااتكم

----------


## ريلي مخبلبي

موفقه الغلا

----------


## (أم عناد)

*مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام*

----------


## قطوه_دلوعه

كلاااااامج مذكووور في القرآن فدييييتج

*{وَمَنْ أعرَضَ عن ذكري فإنَّ له معيشةً ضنكًا و نحشُرُهُ يومَ القِيَامةِ أعمى}

(( الا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ ))*

ما شاااء الله عليييج

الصرااااحه اسلوووولج واااااايد مريح وحبيييتج لإن احسه ظاااهر من قلبج


الله يوفقج دنيا وأخره ياااااااااارب وينولج اللي فبالج


ويرزقج السعاده يارب



اختج قطوه دلوعه

----------


## شمعة الجـلاس

yzag ullah 1000 5eeer

----------


## دلال الشوق

تسلمين على النصايح من ذهب

----------


## ro0o0osa

> كلاااااامج مذكووور في القرآن فدييييتج





> *{وَمَنْ أعرَضَ عن ذكري فإنَّ له معيشةً ضنكًا و نحشُرُهُ يومَ القِيَامةِ أعمى}*
> 
> *(( الا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ ))*
> 
> ما شاااء الله عليييج
> 
> الصرااااحه اسلوووولج واااااايد مريح وحبيييتج لإن احسه ظاااهر من قلبج
> 
> 
> ...





مشكوووووووووره وايد اختي

من حبي للغير يستفيد طلع هالشي من خاطري

وبحط توقيعي هالايه
{وَمَنْ أعرَضَ عن ذكري فإنَّ له معيشةً ضنكًا و نحشُرُهُ يومَ القِيَامةِ أعمى}

(( الا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ ))


تسلميلي والله

----------


## ro0o0osa



----------


## $مزون$

يزاج الله الف خير 
وفي ميزان حسناتج يارب 

يارب يحقق اللي في بالج

----------


## Class Lady

مشكورة اختي و يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## Miss World

موضوعج قمه في الروعه عزيزتي... بارك الله فيج  :Smile:

----------


## ro0o0osa

مشكورييييييييييين ع المرور وان شاءالله ربي يعطيكم كل خيييييييييييير

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## دلوعي

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج الله خير الجزااااااااااااااااااااااااء 

الله يوفقج في مرضاة الله

----------


## أنا مسلمه

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كلامج صحيح .. وحتى لو الله ابتلاج بزووج شييين مب معناته خلاص بطلق ولا شي لا

لازم بعد نفكر بطريقه ايمانيه ربنا بلانا لانه يحبنا اما عنا ذنوب يبغينا بها الزوج تتكفر الخاطايا 

او توبتنا ماتكفينا ذنوبنا  :Smile: 

اصبروا واحتسبوااااا ترى الدنيا فانيه ..

وكلامج جدا جميل ابث الراحه ا في نفسي جوزيت كل خير

----------


## @أم زايد@

موضوع رائع جدا يزاج الله ألف خير اختي

----------


## boooxes

مشكورة الغالية 

الموضوع جد اكثر من رائع

ويزاج الله الف الف الف خير

----------


## متأمله

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع

----------


## AL Hour

الله المستعاااان .. 

يزااج الله خير

----------


## أم أحمدومحمد

يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## ظبية الامارات

يزاج الله خير على هالكلام الي يشرح القلب

----------


## mona98

ما شاء الله عليج كلامج صح ويزاج الله خير

----------


## الغآويهـ

يزاج الله خير ،، كلام سليم 100 %

----------


## محبوبة الجميع

بارك الله فيج أختيه

----------


## بنوته---

> يزاج الله خير اختي 
> انا عندي نفس التساؤل ...ليش كل شي تعرضونه على الملا
> يعني مشاكل ....واسئله خاصه جدا يسؤلونها ويعرضونها وعلاقتهم الخاصه بازواجهم 
> اظن ان هالشي حرام ان الزوجه تتكلم عن علاقتها الحميمه وياليت اذا عندج نصيحه لهم الله يهداهم ان شا لله

----------


## بنت الـريف

درر ما شاء الله ... 

الله يجزاج خير على كل كلمة كتبتيها

أسأل الله أن يبني لك عنده قصرا في الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## KFK-GRL

اللصراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحه كلامج حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


واتمنى كل بنات المنتدى يقرروونه واطبقووونه



والله صح بس البنات من يوم يزوجوون حياتهم ريلي وريلي عافان الله

----------


## فتاة راك

حلو كلامج
عز الله هالتربية الحشيمة

----------


## شقرووووه

انا مب متزوجه بس الموضوع يفيد كلا الطرفين المتزوجه والغير متزوجه..

و صدق نصاااااااااايح جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا ثمينه..

يزااااااااااج الله خير اختيه على هالكلام الطيب..

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله..

----------


## عبرااتي

يزاااج الله خير اختي

----------


## bedayah

جزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت-المها

جزاك الله خير

----------


## أشواق_دبي

يزااج الله الف خير حبيبتي

----------


## فتاة حالمة

درر درر كلامج
مشكورة الغالية 
والله يجزيج على حسن نواياج
احبك فالله

----------


## حرم بوسواف

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## الريم 85

بارك الله فيج

----------


## توته صغيرونه

تسلمــــــــــــيــــــن الغــــالـــيــــــــة

يـــزاج الله خـــــيــــــر على الموضــــــوع
الله يــــجــــعــــــله فـــــــــي مــــــــيــــــــــــــزان حسنـــــــــاتج يـــــــــــــــــــــارب

----------


## ام راشـد

يزاج الله الف خير على التذكير

----------


## بنت النوووور

فـــــــــــــديتج والله واحلى ما فيج رمستج 

ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## موزاااانه

> الله على كلامج
> 
> صدق يشرح النفس
> 
> يزاج الله خير اختييه
> 
> صدق الواحد يوم يتكل على ربه يحس كل اموره متسهله
> 
> والاستغفار والله له اثاره العجييبه في حياة الانسان 
> ...

----------


## ro0o0osa

مشكورييييييييييين ع المرور وان شاءالله ربي يعطيكم كل خيييييييييييير

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## سـأإرـرهـ,

صح كلامج فديتج
والله لو اي وحدة بس تسوي وحدة من هاي النصايح
بتشوف عمرها عالي العال الحمدالله

فما بالها لو سوت كل ها النصايح  :Smile: 

والله يبعد عنكم الظيج يارب
ويسعدكم ^_^

----------


## ضبيه-

مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام

----------


## ((أم_حمد))

جزاك الله خير

----------


## malsuwaidi

ما شاء الله عليج

----------


## دلوعة قلبه

ونحن بعد نحبـــــــــــــــــج هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالكثر 


يزاج الله خير .. الله لاييب هالمشاكل ويكفينا شرها ..

----------


## المحبة لله

موظوع مميز الغالية

----------


## زهره مرحه

تسلمين 
موضوع رااااااائع

----------


## ام سلطون

الله يجزيج خير 
و****الله يجمعنا واياج في جنة الفردوس

----------


## ام الصيصان

الله على كلامج

صدق يشرح النفس

يزاج الله خير اختييه

----------


## دهمانية

جزاج الله الف خير يااختي الحمد لله ان في اشياء انا اسويها اسبوع اسبوهين وبعدين انسى من الاعيال

----------


## الشامسيه؟؟

كلامج واااايد حلو حياتي جزاج الله الف حير .... مشكوره وايد على الكلام الحلووووو ...

----------


## سيكل

الله يجزيج خير ويجعله ففي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## البرنسيسه؟

جزاج الله الف خير والله كلامج عسل عالقلب

----------


## أم وردتين

مشكوره ويزاج الله خير على هالكلام

----------


## gabgirl

تسلمين حبيبتي وأن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## عزي بديني

كلامج صحيح الوحدة منا يوم تكون علاقتها ويا ربها قوية .... ما تفتكر شوما سوا الريال بالعكس تحصلينها صابرة ومتحملة الاذية .... لأنها تعرف أن كل هم أو حزن بأجره عند الله ومن تمسك بربه ما خاب ..... وان هالدنيا زايلة وكل شي عليها فااااااااااااااااااااااني وما يبقى إلا وجهه سبحانه

----------


## Bяѕτϵϳe Dɑl3

ماشالله عليج
كلامج روووووعه
وآيــــــد حلو الموضوع و مفيــد ، وآيد بنات غافلات عن هـ النقاط !
يــزآج الله خيــر عزيزتي و بآرك الله فيج
ربــي يرزقج على قد نيتج و يجعله فـ ميزآن حسنـــآتج

=)

----------


## ro0o0osa

مشكورات وايد ع ردودكم

الله يعطيكم ع حسن نياتكم ان شاءالله

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## غزلان1

ماشاء الله عليج صدقج نحن مقصرين بربنا

----------


## زمن زايد

يزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج الجنه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله ييزيج خير

----------


## مريوم55

مشكوووووووووره فديتج 
و يزاج الله الف خيـر ...

----------


## أم جراااح

يزاااج ربي كل خير ..

الله يهدينا و يهدي كل المسلمين و المسلمات ..

----------


## - براءة -

صدقج اختي 
ويزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت ابوظبي

والاستغفار والله له اثاره العجييبه في حياة الانسان 

يزااج الله خير ورزقج من خيره الكثير

----------


## GuMus

يزااج الله خير و بارك الله فيج

----------


## Diory

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## SCAVA

مشكوره غ الكلام الطيب.

----------


## um.obaid

تسلمين ........... حبيبتي

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## رواضي*-*

مشكورة ويزاج الله ألف خير
و في ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله
والله يوفقج حبيبتي

----------


## Shaikhaprince

...يزاج الله الف خير...

----------


## أم علووي

يزااااج الله خير

----------


## عنيدة وبس

جزاج الله الف خير...مشكوووووووووووورة

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## keep_rak

يزااااااااااااااج الله خير وكثر الله من أمثالج من البنات الفاهمات والعاقلات

----------


## زهرة السوسن

يزاج الله الف خير صدقتي اختى وانا مجربه ولله الحمدل ما عندي مشاكل واذا في شي الله يسره لان الانسان القريب من رب العالمين دوم مرتاح

----------


## ماي العين

يزاج الله خيـــر...

----------


## الدلووعة

في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## $جواهر$

يزاج الله خير 
وتسلمين ع النصيحه و الكلام الطيب.. لى يشرح الصدر.

----------


## cute uae

مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام

----------


## nuha_9

الله يجزال خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير

----------


## بتوته

جزاك الله خير

----------


## أنا مسلمه

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله كلام جدا رااائع

بارك الله فيك عزيزتي

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أوكي 

بس عندي سؤال ليش ما ينحط ها الموضوع بقسم العروس يعني تدلع وتدلع وتدلع والناس كلهم يسمعون لها ليش ما ينقال لها ها الكلام 

ليش ما ينحط في قسم الحمل والولادة ألا بطني يعورني الجنين يعورني قربت ولادتي ما حملت حملت 

مشكلة مجتمعاتنا إنهم كلهم إلا من رحم ربي تعبان بس المشكلة إنه مسموح للدلوعين إنهم يشكون 
كلنا بعيدين عن ربنا ولو كنا قريبين جان ما إستوت المستشفيات النفسية الإخصائيين الحمدلله 

إني معتمدة ع الله في حل مشاكلي ، لأنه هو خالق الإنسان هو الأدرى بخلقته سبحانه العبد ولو شكيتيله ما بيريحج نفس ما بيريحج خالقج  :Smile:

----------


## اميرة الحلوات

جزاج الله الف خير ع هالكلام الحلو.

----------


## غرشوبة2008

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ro0o0osa

> أوكي 
> 
> بس عندي سؤال ليش ما ينحط ها الموضوع بقسم العروس يعني تدلع وتدلع وتدلع والناس كلهم يسمعون لها ليش ما ينقال لها ها الكلام 
> 
> ليش ما ينحط في قسم الحمل والولادة ألا بطني يعورني الجنين يعورني قربت ولادتي ما حملت حملت 
> 
> مشكلة مجتمعاتنا إنهم كلهم إلا من رحم ربي تعبان بس المشكلة إنه مسموح للدلوعين إنهم يشكون 
> كلنا بعيدين عن ربنا ولو كنا قريبين جان ما إستوت المستشفيات النفسية الإخصائيين الحمدلله 
> 
> إني معتمدة ع الله في حل مشاكلي ، لأنه هو خالق الإنسان هو الأدرى بخلقته سبحانه العبد ولو شكيتيله ما بيريحج نفس ما بيريحج خالقج


 
مشكوره ع كلامج كنت حاطتنه بقسم مشاكل ونقلوه هنيه

هذي قوانين مالنا حيله فيه

تسلميلي والله ع ردج ياليت كل يحس بجيمه ربنا

----------


## عواشي11

الله على كلامج

صدق يشرح النفس

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## طيرالحبارى

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## جلنورة

يزاااج الله خير اختي

كلامج وكل حرف منه صادق

والحمد لله انا فحياتي ماطلعت اسراري انا وريلي ولو لأمي

الله ينولج اللي فبالج

----------


## ro0o0osa

> يزاااج الله خير اختي
> 
> كلامج وكل حرف منه صادق
> 
> والحمد لله انا فحياتي ماطلعت اسراري انا وريلي ولو لأمي
> 
> الله ينولج اللي فبالج


 
اميين ولج مثل هالدعوه اختي

----------


## AMAL08

يزاج الله الف خير اختي ع النصايح وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## nadoshttty

بارك الله فيك

----------


## نور القرآن

جزاج الله خير اختى والله كلامج مريح وايد وعقلانى يا ريت كل وحده تتبع هذى النصائح لان الدنيا دار ابتلاء وما فى فايده القيل والقال الله يوفقج دنيا ةاخره ويزاج الله خير مره ثانيه وثالثه ورابعه ها ها

----------


## Ms.DanteeL

مشكوره يا خيتي على الموضوع ..
وجزاج الله خير.. 

بس عندي تعليق:
مقولتج استوقفتني:
"علاقتج بربج هل هي قويه

انا اعرف انها لا"
ما كان لازم تجزمين لان العلم عند الله_عز وجل_ وهو اللي يعلم الغيب
وهذا خطأ شائع^^

الله يسامحنا اجمعين

----------


## اسيل الكعبي

مشكوره حبوبه

----------


## ro0o0osa

> مشكوره يا خيتي على الموضوع ..
> وجزاج الله خير.. 
> 
> بس عندي تعليق:
> مقولتج استوقفتني:
> "علاقتج بربج هل هي قويه
> 
> انا اعرف انها لا"
> ما كان لازم تجزمين لان العلم عند الله_عز وجل_ وهو اللي يعلم الغيب
> ...


 
ياختي مب سالفه ازجم شي درجات وماظن توصل للقوه لان لو وصلت مابتشوفينها توصل لكتابه مشكلتها

هذا والله اعلم

لو سالتي اصجاب مشاكل بتلقينهم صج مقصرين بعلاقتهم بربهم

----------


## بلسم الحياة

جزاك اللة الف خير وجعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## محــ أم ـــمد

بارك الله فيج

صدقتي كل في كلمة كتبتيها ..

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## عنوود

ما شالله عليج اختي كلامج يريح القلب 
جزاج الله الفخير والله يكثر من امثالج ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## شمس2009

كلامج عسل الله يحفظج 
يزاج الله خيران شاء وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ام راشد..

> الله على كلامج
> 
> صدق يشرح النفس
> 
> يزاج الله خير اختييه
> 
> صدق الواحد يوم يتكل على ربه يحس كل اموره متسهله
> 
> والاستغفار والله له اثاره العجييبه في حياة الانسان 
> ...

----------


## am.alshehi

كلامج عسل و يشرح القلب وكنت فعلا محتاجه أسمع هالكلام
يزاج الله ألف خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي
والله يفتح عليج وييسر لج أمورج كلها عاجلاً غير آجل

----------


## * LALO *

انا اويد كلامج 100%

الحمدالله من واضبت ع صلاتي وقريت قرآن لو صفحه بس يوميا 

ومع الاستغفار احس براااحه حتى امس قعدت اسبح بمسباح قلت ياربي 

جم حبه فيه تعرفين اني سبحت 300 مره وانا مب حاسه بس يااااني رقاد حلو عمري ما ارتحت جيه 

فانصح كل وحده ما تنحبط لضغوط الدنيا وتنكسر والله الحياه حلوه والآخره احلى 

عيشتوا حياتكم عسب تبنوا لآخرتكم وانا الحمدالله اعيل يتيم شهريا وصديقتي الغاليه اتعبني غروري 

متشاركين بكفالة يتيم والحمدالله التسهيل من عند رب العالمين ...

----------


## babymama_2000

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## غلا علي

تسلم يمين خطت هذا الجلام

عساااااااااااااااااج على القوه اختي

ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين

----------


## ام سيف_UAE

> الله على كلامج
> 
> صدق يشرح النفس
> 
> يزاج الله خير اختييه
> 
> صدق الواحد يوم يتكل على ربه يحس كل اموره متسهله
> 
> والاستغفار والله له اثاره العجييبه في حياة الانسان 
> ...


صح 100%

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## خوله2007

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي


جزاك الله ألف خير ....

----------


## احلى الاسامي

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله
يزاج الله خير اختي....

----------


## dena22

اللهم اجعل حبك وحب نبيك احب اليا من الدنيا ومافيها يا رب

----------


## *حرم عبــادي*

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكورة ويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاج الله خيـــــــــــــــــــر ويعله في ميـــزان حسناااتج

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## أم عايشة

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## miss_layali

يالله حلو اسلبوج ^^

الله ينولج الي في بالج..

وعيبتني هل جمله

وماشي يستاهل حتى دمعه الا اذا كانت لرب العالمين

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ام عبدالله...

> الله على كلامج
> 
> صدق يشرح النفس
> 
> يزاج الله خير اختييه
> 
> صدق الواحد يوم يتكل على ربه يحس كل اموره متسهله
> 
> والاستغفار والله له اثاره العجييبه في حياة الانسان 
> ...

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## h2h

يزاج الله خير اختي على الموضوع

في اشيا تصير بين الازواج ولازم هالاشيا تكون بين بعضهم ويحلونا بنفسهم

ولازم الوحده تتقرب من ربها اكثر .. حتى لو كانت قريبه يعني ربج يبتليج ويشوف صبرج

هم لازم تتقربين من ربج .. دايما لازم المشاكل ولا اي شي ثاني بين الاثنين ويتم بينهم

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## حوره نونا

يزاج الله خير على كل حرف كتبتيه..

----------


## mmks75

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx

----------


## sara444

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج الله الف خير... ويارب يتنور دربج وتنفتح لج الحياه والسعاده من كل صوب .. وان شاء الله باذن الله ربي يعطيج ويحقق لج كل الي تبينه وتتمنيه..
والله من قلبي دعيت لج .. الله يريح قلبج مثل ماريحتي قلبي والله ان كلامج مثل الثلج ع قلبي.. كنت مضايجه بس يوم قريت كلامج ارتحت الله يحقق لج كل الي تتمنينه يا رب العالمين

----------


## Bent RAK

يزاج الله خير حبيبيتي .... 

فعلا كلام يشرح الصدر ..

----------


## ro0o0osa

> جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج الله الف خير... ويارب يتنور دربج وتنفتح لج الحياه والسعاده من كل صوب .. وان شاء الله باذن الله ربي يعطيج ويحقق لج كل الي تبينه وتتمنيه..
> والله من قلبي دعيت لج .. الله يريح قلبج مثل ماريحتي قلبي والله ان كلامج مثل الثلج ع قلبي.. كنت مضايجه بس يوم قريت كلامج ارتحت الله يحقق لج كل الي تتمنينه يا رب العالمين


 

الله يسمع منج و يتحقق اللي في خاطري

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## الريم 85

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ميثاني99

يزاج الله خير ومشكوره

----------


## تسونامي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ود الإمارة

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## سفيرة الفقراء

جزاك الله خير ع الموضوع ..

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت سلوم

صدقج والله بصراحة في مواضيع تااااااااااافهه يكتبونها وانا احس ان امور خاصة المفروض مايكتبونها اصلا..
بس شو بتقولين الله يهديهن

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## mayadah99

_مشكــــوورة حبيبتــــي عالمـــوضــوع الحــــلو..._
_يــزاج الله خيـــــر.._

----------


## ليدي 2009

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## حياته

موضوووع وايد حلو ومريح.....

حلو ان الواحد دايما يتذكر ان في رب يرحم ويحاسب واذا ضاج يلجا له... واهم شي الانسان قبل لا يحاسب الناس يحاسب نفسه اذا كان مقصر مع ربه

----------


## راعية البنتلي

مشكووووووووووووووره فديتج
كلامج كله ع العين والرأس والله يوفقج ويوفق بنات المسلمين جميعا
ويرزقنا بالزوج الصالح يارب

----------


## bnt uae

يزـأأأأاأأأأأأأأأأأأأاج الله الف خييييييييييير 
عالموووضوع

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## memo.h

يزاج الله خير 
والله كلامج يشرح النفس

الله يثبتنا ان شاء الله

----------


## ماماة الامارات

جزاك الله خير

----------


## روح_راك

مشكوره اختي على هالكلام والله انه يريح ويفتح النفس
ولازم كلنا نجتهد ونسوي ... الي قلتيه اذا واجهتنا مشكله 
واللهم ولف وحنن قلبي على ريلي

----------


## غلا القلب

موضوعج يفتح النفس 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## أم هزاع999

*في ميزان حسناتج الغالية*

----------


## الأمل الساطع

يزاااااج الله خييير الغلا  :Smile:

----------


## احب عيالي

باري يحق جاهك وسلطانك ان تيسر امر هذه الاخت لكي جزيل الشكر

----------


## غبووش

يزاج الله خيير
كلام وااايد حلووو

----------


## بنت هنيامي

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## دموع التوبه

كلامج وايد حلو وصدق أثر فيني فديتج
ومشكوره يالغاليه

----------


## ام التوم

تسلمين واللهيسهل عليج يارب وييسر لج امورج.

----------


## مسافره بسيكل

يزاج الله خير ختيه

----------


## حواري 09

يزااج الله الف خير

----------


## بنت العلالي

مشكوره الغلا

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*وااايد عيبني الموضوع.. مفيد و شامل = )

يزاج الله خير ^____^*

----------


## ريانة_العود

يزاج الله الف خير والله كلامج صح مشكوره حبيبتي

----------


## آنسات

يزاج الله خير
موضوع رائع

----------


## حفيدة عائشه

الله يجزاك خير ع هالنصيحه اللي تشرح الصدر 
والله يجعله في موازين حسناتتج والله يهدينا ويثبتنا

----------


## أم اليمامة

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي
كلامش واايد حلو
الله يطمن قلبج

----------


## ROOZ

كلام عجييب و صح لسانج والله..
القآن و اذكار الصباح و المساء لها تأثير عجيب على الانسان سبحان الله..
و المشاكل يا بنات حاولي تحلينها مرة و مرتين و ثلاث .. و الله يحل كل مشاكلكم يا رب... 

و تذكروا > لا تقل يا رب ان لي هم كبير و لكن قل يا هم ان لي رب كبير><

----------


## حزن قلبي

\مشكورة على هذا الطرح الطيب

----------


## ام محمد 2003

بارك الله فيج اخت روووز 

و الله ان كلامج واااآآآآآآآآيد وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآقعي و البنات و الحريم غافلين عنه 

الله يهدي النفوس 

و يزآآآج الله الف خير

----------


## نغم الروح

تسلمين والله يسهل عليج يارب وييسر لج امورج فديتج

----------


## ro0o0osa

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## أم الوحيد

كلامج مريح ويدل على نقاء نفسج 
يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله*

----------


## عيناويه موووت

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ام . عبود

تسلمين الغاليه على هذا الكلام الحلو 
ولسلوب الحلو والله يوفقج

----------


## آلـ غ ـنـــج

مــوضــوعـج تــربـع فــ قلبــي 
والـلـه انـا ويـآج فـي كـل كـلمـه قـلتـيـهـآ

ربـي يـوفـقـج ويـسـعـدج ويـرزقـج كـل مـآ تـتـمـنيـن . . ,
يـزآج الـلـه خيـر

----------


## أم خلــودي

بارك الله فيك يالغالية

----------


## فهيمه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله*

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله*

----------


## ماما سوافي99

*مشكـــــــــــوووورة حبيبتي,,والله كلامج يشرح النفس,,
بارك الله فيـــج حبيبتي ويــــزاج كل خيييير..*

----------


## ام احمد للافراح

> الله على كلامج
> 
> صدق يشرح النفس
> 
> يزاج الله خير اختييه
> 
> صدق الواحد يوم يتكل على ربه يحس كل اموره متسهله
> 
> والاستغفار والله له اثاره العجييبه في حياة الانسان 
> ...

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله*

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله*

----------


## موزاني 22

شكرا عالموضوووع
يزاااج الله خير

----------


## نجمه الكون

جزاج الله الف خير اختي

----------


## maryam nasib

)وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا(

----------


## shaikah3

الله يجازيج الخير يا رب

----------


## $ أم سلطان $

الله يجزيج الف خير كلامج ريحني وايد وخلاني اعيد حساباتي واقترب من ربي اكثر _الله يكثر من أمثالج وربي يريحج ويهنيج مثل ما ريحتي صدورنا بكلامج الحلو‏_‏

----------


## (أم عناد)

*مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام*

----------


## خيوط الزعفران

جزاج الله كل خير على النصايح الحلوة

----------


## مـهـاااري

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ~عاشقة دبى~

يـــــــــــــزاج اللــــــــــه خيـــــــر الغاليه

----------


## غرام_الحب

> مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام

----------


## سبات شتوي

> الله على كلامج
> 
> صدق يشرح النفس
> 
> يزاج الله خير اختييه
> 
> صدق الواحد يوم يتكل على ربه يحس كل اموره متسهله
> 
> والاستغفار والله له اثاره العجييبه في حياة الانسان 
> ...

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله*

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله*

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله*

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله*

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله*

----------


## bubu-fly ..**

لا اله الا الله .!

----------


## جروح الزمن11

كلامج سليم يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## om-yousif

بارك الله فيج حبوبة عالموضوع الطيب ويزااج ربي كل خير وف ميزان حسناااتك 

وتسلمين عالكلاام الطيب ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب 

^_^ وعساااج عالقوة دوووم حبوبة

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


الله يرزقني اللي بخاطري ان شاءالله
*

----------


## ميـــاسة

مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام

----------


## قلب ذياب

كلامج كله صح 

يزاج الله خير الغالية

----------


## كرومه

صح لسانج هذا الموضوع المفروض يتثبت وينحط في منتدى العرايس
وبعدين في باقي المنتديات الإجتماعيه

يزاج الله خير على المجهود

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


الله يرزقني اللي بخاطري ان شاءالله*

----------


## دمعة غـلا

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## نبضة أمل

كلام قيم

وان شاء الله خير

تسلمين ولا تحرمينا من يديدج  :Smile:

----------


## ورد جـوري

ما شاء الله عليج تسلمين اختي ع ه الموضوع الجميل ما شاء الله عليج قمة 
وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد من ه الموضوع 
مشكووورة

----------


## راعيةAD

جزاج الله خير

----------


## عرووب 77

ربي يعطيج العافيه 
شكرا

----------


## وله المدام

يزاج ربي كل خير....

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


الله يرزقني اللي بخاطري ان شاءالله*

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله*

----------


## misses sultan

لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله

----------


## فديت النونو

صح لسانج يا أختيه المفروض منا كلنا أنه أنقوي علاقتنه مع ربنا , و همنا يكون رضا ربنا و دينا وشو سوينا لأخرتنا, عسى الله يهدينا جمعيا و يثبتنا ع طاعته و طاعتة رسوله اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك عليه , الله يرضى عنا جميعا دنيا و أخرى , ويبعد عنا فتن الدنيا و الأنشغال بها , ويحسن خاتمتنا.
ويزاج الله كل خير ع نصيحتج الي كلها درر ,ربي يجعلها في ميزان حسناتج يوم القيامة  :Smile:

----------


## تسونامي

مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام

----------


## أم حراير

يزاج الله ألف خبر 

بصراحه موضوعج روعه ومهم فحياتنا اليومه وصلتنا بربنا والله يسرلج أمورج

----------


## كارهة حياتي

جزاج الله كل خير ع هذا كلام

----------


## ميثاني99

مشكوره ختيه ويزاج الله كل الخيرعلى هالكلام الطيب

----------


## هندالظاهري

جزاك الله خير

----------


## سحر الخزرجي

مشكورة الغاليه و جزاج الله خير

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


الله يرزقني اللي بخاطري ان شاءالله*

----------


## جواري اليم

يزاج الله خير

----------


## عواشششي

في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## Im Here

جزاج الله خير

----------


## خواطر الانثى

جزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


الله يرزقني اللي بخاطري ان شاءالله*

----------


## GuMus

بارك الله فيج عزيزتي

----------


## فراشه المنتدى



----------


## حراير@

..مشكووووووووره يالغلا ..ويزاج الله خير ..والله كلامج روووعه 
تسلمين يالغلا

----------


## المـHــآ

للرفع

----------


## *أمل*

اللي قلتيه كله صح واحناااااااااا غاااااااااافلين دنيتنا أشغلتنا وااااااااايد بهموووووووووم وأحزاااااااااااان وأفراااااااح وما قعدنا نراااااجع نفسنا مشكوووووووووووووووووورة 
حزاااااج الله ألف خير
مشكووووووورة نبهتينا

----------


## ريم الفلاااا

يزاج الله كل خير أختي الغاليه صدقتي وماقصرتي

----------


## سوزيت فتحي

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله فيك .

----------


## dnyailwalah

صدقج اختي قبل لاتعاانووون من المشاكل شووفن علاقتكن مع ربكن كيف

----------


## حبيبة فلان

كلامج عين العقل...


جنج قلتي اللي بخاطري =) ..

----------


## ثريا النجوم

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## دلة رسلان

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


الله يرزقني اللي بخاطري ان شاءالله*

----------


## 00smoor

مشكوره وجزاك الله الف خير الانسان يحتاج من وقت لآخر الي يصحيه من غفوته

----------


## Mįşš●Ċlaśŝįč

موضوع مفيد وممتاز
الله يجعله بميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## شاهينية

يزاج الله خير

----------


## راعية المرسدس

مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام



مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام


مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام



^_^


الله يوفقج يارب بدنياج واخرتج

----------


## كشكش

جزاج الله خير

----------


## بلوشيه كيوت

والله ان كلامج يريح وصح اميه بالاميه
ويزاج اله الف الف خير 
والله يوفقج ويسرلج امورج

----------


## أم العلالي

جزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج؟؟

والله موضوع حلو ويريح تسلمين وعسى الله يكتب لج الخير ويحفظج

----------


## فن القفطان

يزاج الله خير اختييه

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


الله يرزقني اللي بخاطري ان شاءالله*

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


الله يرزقني اللي بخاطري ان شاءالله*

----------


## تسونامي

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ريم الفلاااا

> يزاج الله خير اختي 
> انا عندي نفس التساؤل ...ليش كل شي تعرضونه على الملا
> يعني مشاكل ....واسئله خاصه جدا يسؤلونها ويعرضونها وعلاقتهم الخاصه بازواجهم 
> اظن ان هالشي حرام ان الزوجه تتكلم عن علاقتها الحميمه وياليت اذا عندج نصيحه لهم الله يهداهم ان شا لله

----------


## دبلوماسيه.

يزاج الله الف خير 
في ميزان حسناتج ^^

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

_يزاااج الله خير

وفعلا كلنا مقصرين نسال الله العلى العظيم

ان يرحمنا ويغفر لنا_

----------


## أم فروحة@

جزاك الله خير على هالكلام الي يريح القلب

----------


## حبة المطر

تسلم الاياااااادي شكلها روووووووووعه ما شاء الله
اعجبني وااايد ok ok ok

----------


## حبة المطر

hi hillo

----------


## ام هند2

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ^الود^

يزاج الله الف خير :::::::::::::::

----------


## Bent RAK

جلامــج 100% صــح .. 

رب العالمين (1) 
أبوج و أمج (2) 
ريلــج (3) 

و لا تنسين دعاء .. اللهم يا مالك الملك ملكني قلب من أحوجتني أليه يا رب العالمين .. 

و يااااا رب الله يسخر لي زوجي وحنن قلبه عليه و أهديه و يبعد عنه ربع السوء و بنات الحرااام .. 
( يا رب العالمين ) 

^^

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


الله يرزقني اللي بخاطري ان شاءالله*

----------


## ريتاج البلوشي

يزاج الله الف لف الفالف لف الفالف لف الفالف لف الفالف لف الفالف لف الفالف لف الفالف لف الفالف لف الفالف لف الفالف لف الفالف لف الفالف لف الفالف لف الفالف لف الفالف لف الف خير

----------


## نخوبه

يزاج الله خير..
صح كلاااامج بارك الله فيج.. وايد ألااحظ بنات وحريم يعضون مشاكلهم وأسرار حياتهم الزوجه هنييه 

صح ماكو مانع من الاستشاره ... بس بعد 

ومن يفرج الهموم والضيق .. غير الله عز وجل ...
قال تعالى: (وقال ربكم ادعوني استجب لكم )

----------


## خلودxx

مشكوره أختي ...جزاج الله الف خير

خلود

----------


## دلع -_-

في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله اختي ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## Miss_Patchi

يزاج الله خير 

^^

----------


## حواري 09

صدقج والله الغلا 
يزااج الله الف خير

----------


## bdrooh

مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


الله يرزقني اللي بخاطري ان شاءالله*

----------


## فتاة ليبيا

والله احلى موضوع قريته

بارك الله فيك يا غالية

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح

----------


## أميرة البيت

من وجد الله ماذا فقد ومن فقد الله ماذا وجد،،،مشكوره ع النصيحة

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


الله يرزقني اللي بخاطري ان شاءالله*

----------


## قلب جوري

جني قريته من قبل .. بس حبيت الموضووع ..

----------


## شيطونة زغنطوطة

في ميزان حسناتج الصراحه موضوع قمة في الروعة والله يقدم الي فيه الخير

----------


## سحايب2007

*مشكووووووورة الغالية على الموووووضوع الحلو 
الصرااااااااحة كل اللي كتبتيه درر 
أتمنى كل وحده فينا تتبع هذي الطرق 
لأن والله تشرح و تريح النفس 
و إذا في وحده كانت متـضـايقه و تحس عمرها مخـنوقه من الهم و القهر و الحزن ما عليها إلا تـتوضا و تمسك القرآن و تـقرا بصوت مسموعة مب تـقرا و هي ساكته .. لأنها بترتاح و بتحس انها طلعـت شي من الهم اللي كاتـمتـنه في صدرها*

----------


## miss ibrahim

و الله ان كلامج احلى من العسل تدرين لو كل وحدة تسوي نص اللي قلتيه ما بتشوفين ولا وحدة تشتكي بهالقسم الوحدة اذا ما تزوجت تبي تتزوج و لو تزوجت و واجهتها مشاكل تشتكي من ريلها او من اهله او اي شي ثاني الزواج فيه الحلو و فيه المر و لازم نتقبله في كل شي مب اي شي يستوي لازم الكل يعرفه حلاته لما الحرمه تداري على بيتها و ريلها مب تفضحه و تقول حتى الكلام اللي يدور بينهم البيوت لها اسرار و الذكية اللي تحافظ عليها

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


الله يرزقني اللي بخاطري ان شاءالله*

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


الله يرزقني اللي بخاطري ان شاءالله*

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


الله يرزقني اللي بخاطري ان شاءالله*

----------


## همس البحوور

كلامج يفوح بالطيبة ياالطيبة 
وجزاج الله ألف ألف خير

----------


## حب غريب

مشكوووووووووووووره الغاليه كلامج عين العقل

----------


## حب غريب

upppppppppppp

----------


## Dr.H

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ابتسامة قمر

> الله على كلامج
> 
> صدق يشرح النفس
> 
> يزاج الله خير اختييه
> 
> صدق الواحد يوم يتكل على ربه يحس كل اموره متسهله
> 
> والاستغفار والله له اثاره العجييبه في حياة الانسان 
> ...

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


الله يرزقني اللي بخاطري ان شاءالله*

----------


## { آحلى دلع ..

للرفــــــــع =)

----------


## الجريحه_555

مشكوره ويزاج الله ألف خير على هالكلام

----------


## ro0o0osa

*لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه*
* رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي*
* ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين*
* ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير*
* اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا*
* الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله


الله يرزقني اللي بخاطري ان شاءالله*

----------


## thariya

فديتج ياروزا,,,,عيل بتخليناااااا :Frown: 
وكلام مثل العسل وصح 100%

----------


## الخفاشه

والاستغفار والله له اثاره العجييبه في حياة الانسان 

يزااج الله خير ورزقج من خيره الكثير

----------


## نهلة سيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وجعل كلامك في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ارجوانيه

بارك الله فيج

----------


## تسونامي

جزاك الله خير

----------


## غاوية°راك

يزاج الله الف خير .. ف ميزآآن حسناتج  :Smile:

----------


## x_sweetya_X

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## الجوري 44

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Mamnoo3

*يزأج الله الف خـــير يا عسل ,,

نصأيح مثل العسل تسلمين وفي ميزأن حسنأتج ’’*

----------


## بطة العين

يزاج الله خير

----------


## الزيزفون

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 


موضوعج حـــلو ، و أذكـــر مرة قال أحد المشايخ : من أصلح ما بينه وبين الله أصلح الله بين وبين الناس
يعني تقربي من الله و لا تسوين الحرام و أبعدي عن المعاصي و أذكري الله و أكثري من الأعمال الصالحة 
سواء من تلاوة قرآن ، أذكار ، أستغفار ، دعاء ، حفظ القرآن .. . و غيرها من الأعمال اللي ذكرتيها 
هذا كله صلح بينج وبين الله سبحانه وتعالى فسبحان الله الله راح يصلح من بينج وبين الناس ومهما كان لا تنسين 
الحياة لازم نمر فيها بمشاكل صغيرة هذا يمكن يكون أختبار من الله سبحانه وتعالى لنا فالمفروض علينا هني 
الصبر و الدعاء . . 


بوركتِ على هذا الموضوع =)

----------


## نور الزهور

_لا إله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ولا منجي من الله إلا إليه
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعائي
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوراثين
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
اللهم إني أسالك علما نافعا و رزقا طيبا و عملا متقبلا و زوجا صالحا
الله اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه والفردوس ان شاء الله



_

----------


## Dubai's pearl

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## ξــڎۋپـﮭ . .~

شكرآ ع الطرحْ

----------


## ...A...

مشكورة اختي 
في ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله

----------


## omzayed

جزاج الله الف خير وبارك الله فيج وثابج دنيا وآخره وجعله في ميزان حسناتج والله انه الدعوات هذي بعد شويه بالنسبه لج و اذا كان عندي اكثر بدعيلج بس يصعب علي التعبير معناتها ان في الدنيا في ناس فيهم خير ونصح والله انا افضل ان الحرمه شو ما كانت انها ما تتكلم عن ريلها او اهلها مع اي حد كان قريب او بعد وهذا اللي حاصل معاي اللين الحين من 15 سنه الحمدالله ومافي اي مشكله ولا حد يعرف شو يستوي عندي ولا عند ريلي والله يستر عليا وعلى المسلمين والمسلمات آمين

----------


## الورد1988

كلامج حلووووو و يريح عسى ربي يرزقج و يوفقج ومشكورة ع الموضوع الحلو

----------


## كسوله وادلع

والله كلاامج صحيح ويبرد القلب

مشكوره الغاليه
الله يوفقج ويسر امورج

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

ما شاااااااااااااااااء الله موضوع روعـــه

رغــم أنه قدييييييييييم


بس


يســـتاااااااااهل أنـه يتـثــبـــــــــــــت
يـزاج الله خير أختي  :Smile:

----------


## * ام خماس *

يمنع رفع الموااضيع القديمه 


يغلق ^^

----------

